# cloth making(designing& sewing)



## styles (Apr 16, 2011)

are there cloth making jobs in australia


----------



## styles (Apr 16, 2011)

is there job for cloth making in australia?


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you mean sewing clothes? Then yes there are, the pay is not great though. You would need to look in local papers for jobs as a 'sewer' or possibly 'machinist'. Alternatively you would need to look in the phone book at clothing manufacturers and call them to see if they have any work.

If you mean clothing designing then you would probably need to have a qualification in that or graphic design (to do the designing of emblems, logos etc of T'shirts).


----------

